# Working on a New computer



## TeenageTech (May 26, 2011)

Parts.Specs below:
Post your oppinions below

MotherBoard:ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Memory/Ram:Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3

Graphics/Video:EVGA GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP
Ready SLI Support Video Card

Power Supply:CORSAIR Gaming Series 800W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC High Performance Power

Prossecer/CPU:Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor

HDD:Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5"

Drivers:LITE-ON Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal BD-COMBO - OEM

OS:Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-bit 1-Pack - OEM

Can u tell me if its a gaming worthy computer?...like can it run crysis2 on meduim maybe high?

Additional Details
Case is a COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 26, 2011)

It would definitely run Crysis 2 on high, but if you're going Intel, you should really go with Sandy Bridge.

They are much better performers in gaming. 

Everything else you picked is really solid.


----------



## mlee49 (May 26, 2011)

It's good, definitely a gamer build.

I'd suggest trading down that cpu to a 920 and making room for a small SSD for OS/games.


----------



## Evolved (May 26, 2011)

For your GPU, get the Asus GTX560 Ti DCII Top card.

That's probably the best GTX560 you can get on the market.


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

i am switching to alot better high end parts and they are

MotherBoard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard



Memory/Ram:G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memmory



Graphics/Video:SAPPHIR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity



Power Supply:Antec EarthWatts 750W Continuous Power ATX12V version 2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC



Prossecer/CPU:AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop



HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive



Drivers:LITE-ON Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal BD-COMBO - OEM



OS:Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-bit 1-Pack - OEM



Case: COOLER MASTER Storm Scout Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case



CPU Fan: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2011)

I would wait until next month. If you cant wait then go with a Sandy build. Its really dumb to go with an AMD build right now with Bulldozer so close.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> i am switching to alot better high end parts and they are
> 
> MotherBoard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> ...



Thats not better than the x58 build you posted, x58 is superior in practically every way compared to AMD right now, an even better decision would be to go with an 1155 sandybridge setup, better performance than both lga 1366 and AM3.


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

well it is my first computer build so i dont want to get anything speicial and not go hard on it like i said i dont plan on over clocking it


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thats not better than the x58 build you posted, x58 is superior in practically every way compared to AMD right now, an even better decision would be to go with an 1155 sandybridge setup, better performance than both lga 1366 and AM3.



yeah but the asus x58 got problems with ram over 8gb


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

Wait until Bulldozer comes to town before starting a new build. You will get more bang for your buck, and on top of that a better perspective on what is going where. 

If you insist on building now, I would go for Sandy Bridge. Much better than x58 in gaming.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> i am switching to alot better high end parts and they are
> 
> MotherBoard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> ...



A lot better you say???  core i7 960 would smoke that set up. Go sandy bridge. Core i7 2500k or 2600k and Z68 motherboard.




TeenageTech said:


> yeah but the asus x58 got problems with ram over 8gb



I thought Asus had competition in the motherboard market. I thought there were other companies like Evga, MSI, Gigabyte, Biostar, etc? no? And Asus X58 boards do not have issues with ram over 8 gb. you cant even do 8GB on X58. Its triple channel so you have to do 3GB 6GB 12GB or 24GB.


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> A lot better you say???  core i7 960 would smoke that set up. Go sandy bridge. Core i7 2500k or 2600k and Z68 motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have had a intel and AMD computer my intel is 3 years old my amd is 1 year i can run wow on meduim on my amd and wow on meduim on my intel they are the same i am going with amd case closed oh and the amd one is a compaq 350 dollar one and the intel one is a dell xps 410 and the dell crashed once and the compaq never crashed


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> yeah but the asus x58 got problems with ram over 8gb



Probably cause x58 utlilises tri-channel ram so anything such as 2gb, 4gb, 8gb won't play as nice as 3gb, 6gb, or 12gb ram etc etc 


Sandybridge ovcerclocked or not is the best performer out there, it does trump x58 and also has memory bandwidth compared to x58 even though it's still dual channel and not tri. Shit, AMD can't come close to either SB or x58 on general memory performance or raw number crunching.


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Probably cause x58 utlilises tri-channel ram so anything such as 2gb, 4gb, 8gb won't play as nice as 3gb, 6gb, or 12gb ram etc etc
> 
> 
> Sandybridge ovcerclocked or not is the best performer out there, it does trump x58 and also has memory bandwidth compared to x58 even though it's still dual channel and not tri. Shit, AMD can't come close to either SB or x58 on general memory performance or raw number crunching.



a friend of mine got one with 16gb on it and it only reads 8gb


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> i have had a intel and AMD computer my intel is 3 years old my amd is 1 year i can run wow on meduim on my amd and wow on meduim on my intel they are the same i am going with amd case closed oh and the amd one is a compaq 350 dollar one and the intel one is a dell xps 410 and the dell crashed once and the compaq never crashed



Once I had a Toyota one crashed and broke but my Ford didn't. Obviously Ford is better. 

You cannot judge processors based on crashes and medium settings etc.



TeenageTech said:


> a friend of mine got one with 16gb on it and it only reads 8gb



Some sticks might not be working etc. Run a diagnostic test on it? Test the ram 1 by 1 and in all the 6 slots (total of at least 7 tests if everything is fine, and I doubt it).



NdMk2o1o said:


> Probably cause x58 utlilises tri-channel ram so anything such as 2gb, 4gb, 8gb won't play as nice as 3gb, 6gb, or 12gb ram etc etc



I am running a 3gb off a dual channel, my friend is running 8gb off 1366. No worries in that front


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

point is the compaq is a bad brand and it didnnt crash on me and its a laptop it does get hot when on long uses but the dell xps 410 is made for gaming and it crashed on me i got the dell is fried compleely now its in my room i am running a emac power pc and i need to make sure i build a computer completely of my own specs and that i make sure i know how to works i like to see u find a intel core i7 6 core for 200-300 dollars


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Once I had a Toyota one crashed and broke but my Ford didn't. Obviously Ford is better.
> 
> You cannot judge processors based on crashes and medium settings etc.
> 
> ...


but to get the best performance out of either platform. It may not be noticable performance. with LGA1336 Triple Channel. with LGA1155/1156/AM3 Dual Channel. thats how i think of it and keeps it simple.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> point is the compaq is a bad brand and it didnnt crash on me and its a laptop it does get hot when on long uses but the dell xps 410 is made for gaming and it crashed on me i got the dell is fried compleely now its in my room i am running a emac power pc and i need to make sure i build a computer completely of my own specs and that i make sure i know how to works i like to see u find a intel core i7 6 core for 200-300 dollars



Compaq/HP and Dell are not bad manufactures at all. Don't blame companies for things that you do. If its crashing and getting hot that just means its being taken passed its limits or theres something wrong with the game. A simple reinstall of the OS and game would fix that. The XPS410 is not a powerful "gaming rig" by any means. dont blame the companies for user errors


----------



## TeenageTech (May 30, 2011)

still find me a intel core i7 6 core for 200-300


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> but to get the best performance out of either platform. It may not be noticable performance. with LGA1336 Triple Channel. with LGA1155/1156/AM3 Dual Channel. thats how i think of it and keeps it simple.



Mine is a laptop, and I cannot be bothered to find a new stick of 2gb ram, at any rate its time to upgrade anyway. He was waiting for the remaining 2x2gb kit to come at that time, so pardon my poor communication skills. 



TeenageTech said:


> point is the compaq is a bad brand and it didnnt crash on me and its a laptop it does get hot when on long uses but the dell xps 410 is made for gaming and it crashed on me i got the dell is fried compleely now its in my room i am running a emac power pc and i need to make sure i build a computer completely of my own specs and that i make sure i know how to works i like to see u find a intel core i7 6 core for 200-300 dollars



XPS 410 made for gaming? Farmville probably  (I do game on my laptop, but I will hardly call it made for gaming. Would call it "having bare minimum gaming capability" instead). Overheating computers are result of poor engineering (on the system builder's part) rather than from the manufacturer's part (in this case Dell and HP etc are system builder). 

Why would I want to find a 6core processor? Its not like you need more than 4 threads anyway, and Sandy Bridge's 4 threads will butcher Phenom II's 6cores in gaming (you can have 100 cores and S-B will still beat Phenom II in gaming). Just like having 10 wheels on a motorbike does not make it any faster.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> still find me a intel core i7 6 core for 200-300



jesus your ignorant. It doesnt matter if an intel 6 core is not 200-300 bucks. Intel Quad like the i7 are hyperthreaded meaning they have 2 threads for each and act like 8 core processors. you need to do some research on Chip design and architecture. Like said above. you can have all the cores you want. it wont make it faster


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> jesus your ignorant. It doesnt matter if an intel 6 core is not 200-300 bucks. Intel Quad like the i7 are hyperthreaded meaning they have 2 threads for each and act like 8 core processors. you need to do some research on Chip design and architecture. Like said above. you can have all the cores you want. it wont make it faster



Not ignorant, but unschooled. There is a difference, and he has not shown that he is not willing to learn.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not ignorant, but unschooled. There is a difference, and he has not shown that he is not willing to learn.



i guess the way i read "find me a intel 6 core for 200-300" made it sound a bit odd


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i guess the way i read "find me a intel 6 core for 200-300" made it sound a bit odd



Childish, but I bet we can make him grow up. After all, most people do learn and grow up here


----------



## TeenageTech (May 31, 2011)

im 14 and hooked my first computer up at the age of 4 if u guys can find me a good spec set up monitor and speakers included (parts no ssd) then ill go with intel but u also need to find a good graphics card and cpu under the price of 1550


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> im 14 and hooked my first computer up at the age of 4 if u guys can find me a good spec set up monitor and speakers included (parts no ssd) then ill go with intel but u also need to find a good graphics card and cpu under the price of 1550



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2293291&postcount=14136

I got this for about $600, with some discounts and sales.


----------



## TeenageTech (May 31, 2011)

i compared the difference betwween intel and amd and amd is made for graphics deesigns while intel is much more advantages likee fps i should edit my first design go with 2600k and abit more can u guys also find me compatible ram with that motherbaord i need a good ammount since i do multi task alot


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2011)

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

I paid $85 for the Corsair and $75 for the G.SKILL.  I own two of those MB's.


----------



## xenocide (May 31, 2011)

TeenageTech said:


> i compared the difference betwween intel and amd and amd is made for graphics deesigns while intel is much more advantages likee fps i should edit my first design go with 2600k and abit more can u guys also find me compatible ram with that motherbaord i need a good ammount since i do multi task alot



2600k beats anything AMD currently offers in *every* category.  Not going to get into specific brands for some things, you can handle that, but I reccomend;

CPU:  Intel i7-2600k
Motherboard:  A solid z68\P67 Motherboard
RAM:  8GB 4x2GB or 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM
GPU:  ASUS GTX560Ti DCII (Evolved Reccomended)
HDD:  WD Cavier Black 1TB or Samsung 1TB Equivalent
PSU:  Corsair 650TX 650W PSU
Heatsink:  Scythe Mugen II or CM Hyper 212+

That setup should devour anything you throw at it.  Even if you do a lot of Multi-Tasking, you won't need more than 8GB of RAM.  Unless you plan on running multiple synthetic benchmarks, folding, boinc, and a few games all at the same time, 8GB will do fine.  Also, unless you are planning on going SLi further down the road, you won't need a 800w PSU, drop that down to 650w and you'll save some money.  I didn't reccomend a case because that gets annoying since people discredit certain quality cases based on personal appeal\aesthetics.  To be honest, I reccomend my case, it's cheap, offers great airflow, and looks pretty good.

With whatever you have left over consider an SSD for the OS or some games because I've heard it makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2011)

xenocide said:


> 2600k beats anything amd currently offers in *every* category.  Not going to get into specific brands for some things, you can handle that, but i reccomend;
> 
> cpu:  Intel i7-2600k
> motherboard:  A solid z68\p67 motherboard
> ...



+1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2011)

xenocide said:


> 2600k beats anything AMD currently offers in *every* category.  Not going to get into specific brands for some things, you can handle that, but I reccomend;
> 
> CPU:  Intel i7-2600k
> Motherboard:  *Gigabyte Z68 UD5 motherboard*
> ...



fixed.


----------



## xenocide (May 31, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> fixed.



I usually still reccomend WD Cavier Black HDD's just because I have NEVER had problems with them, versus Samsung where 2 of the 3 HDD's I've used have died within weeks.  I did throw the Samsung HDD and mention, just forgot the model name (F3 Spinpoint I believe).  It's usually only a difference of $5-10 as well, so from my experience it seems worth it.

Also, not sure the PSU is really worth it.  It's substantially more for I believe roughly the exact same PSU, not certain on this one, but I _think_ Seasonic is the OEM for Corsair.  Someone correct\add to that please.

I have heard that Gigabyte Mobo is good so +1 there, and never heard of that HSF, but checking it out is never a bad idea.


----------



## lilkiduno (May 31, 2011)

For $1550 you should be able to find a nice sandy bridge setup monitor and even a SSD for a boot drive plus a game or two for the speed offered it would be nice to have. But as everyone has already suggested I would wait until after bulldozer has been released to see the speeds and performance it is bringing to the table. Even if it performs under sandy bridge one would expect sandy bridge to decrease in price even if it were a small decrease.

What types of games are you going to be playing?


----------

